# Insurance company checking my miles



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got a robocall from my insurance co.They are sending me a letter to verify mileage on my car...Does it have to do anything with Uber sending info to insurance ?Does anybody have had similar call from insurance ? WTF...


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tuhes said:


> Just got a robocall from my insurance co.They are sending me a letter to verify mileage on my car...Does it have to do anything with Uber sending info to insurance ?Does anybody have had similar call from insurance ? WTF...


Many companies do this. They just want to make sure you're being charged adequately for the annual mileage you stated. The insurance company I work for does this. Ours does not ask anything about Rideshare. Just verification of annual mileage and current mileage.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I used to have an insurance company that sent me these forms every 3 to 6 months. It seems a pretty normal thing if your rate is partially based on mileage. If you have rideshare coverage, I'm sure they'll assume you log a lot of miles.

But if you only have personal coverage, no rideshare endorsement, and your rating is based on commuting 5 miles each way to the main job, they'll likely ask some questions if you're averaging 5000 miles per month.


----------

